# dumbbell flys or pec dec??



## goldenglory (Jun 11, 2011)

which is more effective??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 11, 2011)

Switch them out every once in a while. Neither is much better than the other.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 11, 2011)

Both are great. Ill hit DB Flyes 3/4 times tho.


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2011)

Personally, I always prefer free weights over machines if at all possible.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 11, 2011)

Do both. I find the flyes give a good stretch to my pecs, but all the tension is with the arms wide. Pec deck has full tension with the arms together, so they complement each other.

Also, I like to cheat on form and pull the pec deck handles together, then push them out and do negative reps. The negatives really seem to be helping me build up my chest since I've been doing them, although I noticed I really need to add one extra day of recovery after doing them.


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 11, 2011)

i prefer db flyes... feel it more the next day and of course the motion is natural, not limited by a machine... imho anyway


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 11, 2011)

free weights hit the spot, imo i feel it way more but i switch it up time to time


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

MDR said:


> Personally, I always prefer free weights over machines if at all possible.


x2


----------



## x~factor (Jun 12, 2011)

goldenglory said:


> *dumbbell flys or pec dec?? *which is more effective??


Dumbbell flys, pec deck, or cable crossovers... use them all. You can't go wrong.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 12, 2011)

Just be careful with dumbell flyes.  If you have tweaky shoulders like I do at times, these can really do a job on them if you go too heavy.  I always find that when I lower the weight and really execute proper form, flyes give you a great stretch.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 13, 2011)

Neither one exclusively; variation is good for you.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 13, 2011)

Depends on the aim, mass Flyes, pump machine flyes


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 9, 2011)

I prefer dumbbells. I've seen people roll their shoulders in and hunch with the pec deck going too heavy.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 9, 2011)

alternate, between pec deck, cables and DB's. Just depends on my mod and the cunts in my way.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> alternate, between pec deck, cables and DB's. Just depends on my mod and the cunts in my way.



What he said.


----------



## Testoman98 (Jul 10, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Just be careful with dumbell flyes. If you have tweaky shoulders like I do at times, these can really do a job on them if you go too heavy.


 
Like most I prefer free weights but will hit pec dec if my shoulder is bothering me. It gets the job done but doesnt put a lot of stress on my shoulder since the plane of motion is set.


----------



## njc (Jul 10, 2011)

Flyes hurt my shoulder too much


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2011)

njc said:


> Flyes hurt my shoulder too much



Do you have any injuries? Do you do any shoulder warmup before upper body days?


----------



## njc (Jul 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Do you have any injuries? Do you do any shoulder warmup before upper body days?


 

I do poorly when it comes to warming up.  Its stupid I know; I just find it boring and want to get lifting.  I usually just jog on the treadmill for 6 minutes and then start lifting.  First with very light weights for a couple of "warm up" sets.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 11, 2011)

For those of you who complain about shoulder pain when doing flyes, here's a possible tip.  When you assume the position on the bench, squeeze your shoulder blades together as though you're holding a pencil between them and keep them there for the duration of the set.  By doing this you'll take a lot of the stress off your shoulders and more effectively isolate your pecs.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jul 11, 2011)

Pec deck hurts my shoulders. Flies do not.


----------



## yerg (Jul 11, 2011)

Bot but if i HAD to choose one it would be the pec deck cause of the squeezing that is necessary to complete the rep.  Good finishing work..


----------

